# Apps compatible Retina Display ?



## SolMJ (2 Juillet 2010)

Tous les possesseurs d'iphone 4 l'ont remarqué, il y a les applications compatibles Retina Display qui fournissent une icône et une interface HD et les autres. Problème comment les sélectionner/distinguer sur l'appstore (à part en fouillant de le descriptif de chaque app) ?


----------



## Pooki (5 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que ca n'est pas possible, par contre théoriquement on choisit une application en fonction de son interet, non?


----------



## SolMJ (6 Juillet 2010)

Quand tu viens de t'acheter un lecteur-blu ray tu vas pas t'acheter des DVD pour tester, ben là c'est pareil... merci de m'épargner les leçons de morales à 2 cents


----------



## Shp814 (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, Les jeux pangea (nanosaure2, bylli frontier, ...) sont compatibles retina display mais également certains de eurocenter (juste tester Cocoto Magic circus mais il y a un jeu de kart aussi!), réal racing, archetype (très bon fps!!!) ou encore Gun Range,je mettrais a jour si j'en trouve d'autre...ça laisse déjà de quoi bien tester l'iPhone 4!!! Ps:quelqu'un a t'il des informations sur une mise a jour pour le retina display des jeux Gameloft ou E.A?


----------

